# Custom Casting Platforms & Tarpon Cages



## Bryson Turner

-Basic casting platforms starting at $450 with powder-coat and SeaDek (add $80 for anodized finishes, brushed or polished. Also note SeaDek is not custom. Custom SeaDek can be included for additional costs.)
-Add sissy bar for $250
-Tarpon Cages $400+ for removable and $1000+ for cage and platform.
-Other custom products can be made. Ex: Poling platforms, grab bars, custom ballyhoo trays, custom deck keys etc. you imagine it we build it! (please note all items will be required to have a deposit put down to start the build, and no prices include shipping)

Contact me at [email protected]
Thank you for your interest, and I hope to put one of our products on your bow soon!

Visit our website: http://www.metalfabtallahassee.com
Follow us on Instagram (@metal_fabrication) and our Facebook (Metal Fabrication and Sales of Tallahassee) to see more of our work!


----------



## FishWithChris

Bryson! Perfect timing. I need a new grab bar made to replace existing bars on my center console. I'm in Tally so I can swing the boat by sometime so we can talk through it. I'll reach out here this week so we can coordinate.


----------



## Bryson Turner

FIshWithChris said:


> Bryson! Perfect timing. I need a new grab bar made to replace existing bars on my center console. I'm in Tally so I can swing the boat by sometime so we can talk through it. I'll reach out here this week so we can coordinate.


Sounds good! Just give us a shout at 850-205-2300 before you head over with the boat!


----------



## BigEasy

Bryson, I just sent an email about a cooler grab bar. Thanks


----------



## Zika

Metal Fabrication has done several custom projects for me. Quality work, fair prices and great customer service. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Bryson Turner

Zika said:


> Metal Fabrication has done several custom projects for me. Quality work, fair prices and great customer service. I highly recommend them.


Thank you for the positve feedback!!


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bryson Turner said:


> bump


bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


----------



## Buffalo Bob

Recently called Metal Fabrication from Indiana for a project for my new Beavertail Mosquito. Emailed the (very) rough sketch w/ description of what I wanted, when I needed it completed, etc. Finished and arrived BT right on time. Certainly would use them again & highly recommend their workmanship.


----------

